# Converting woodlot to pasture



## Cornykid (Mar 3, 2019)

So I'm in the process of having my woodlot (about 75 acres) harvested to make an area for more pasture. I'm planning on hiring a forestry mulcher to grind any wood debris and the remaining stumps more flush to the ground. I should say that the biggest trees on the woodlot are white pine at about 20" max, the rest are less than 8" hardwood, and that the whole tree is being harvested and chipped. 

So here are my questions: 
What can I spray to help kill the root systems of the harvested trees? 

Anyone know of a forestry mulcher contractor in NW Wisconsin?

Thanks for any info.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco (Mar 5, 2019)

Crossbow; 2,4d and diesel fuel; Tordon. Tordon has a dye but is most expensive, the other 2 you could add dye to and spot spray. The white pine should not come back without anything, the hardwoods may get suckers. 
Mulching will get spendy, sorghum-sudan grass and fertilizer would help speed the rotting process up. It wants 60' ground temps before planting. You may need a bit of lime after the pines. 
County ag people, power line people or loggers should be able to help find a mulching guy.


----------



## Cornykid (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks for the information. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------

